# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  τρυπανακι για πλακέτες

## tzitzikas

πήρα ενα τρυπανάκι απο μουτσιούλη 12βολτο 15Ε και τα τρυπανακια περιστρεφονται μεσα, αθλιο τελειως. ασο και να σφίγγω την αρίδα τιποτα. στην αρχη τα κραταγε αλλα οταν πηγαινα να τρυπίσω περιστρεφοταν μονο το μηχανημα χωρις το τρυπανακι, τωρα το σφιγγεις και αν θες το τραβας το τρυπανακι και βγαινει. αθλιο τελειως. εχετε υπόψιν κατι καλό αλλα οχι πολυ ακριβο για να αγορασω?παλια ειχα παρει της Tele και κρατησε αρκετά χρονια. μετα επαθε και αυτο το ιδιο. ασ μην εχει τροφοδοτικο μεσα, τροφοδοτικο εχω. :Sad:

----------


## lazarost

Ειναι αυτο το μικρο που εχει τρεις διαφορετικες φωλιες για να βαζεις τα τρυπανακια ?
Αν ειναι κατι τετοιο θα σου πω αυτο που εκανα και εγω .......
Παρε θερμοσυστελομενο και βαλε στο τρυπανακι.....
Αν δεν σφιγγει βαλε αλλη μια στρωση και μετα σιγαρα θα σφιξει.
Βεβαια η λυση αυτη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα κανεις την δουλεια σου.

----------


## billtech

με αυτα τα φτηνα αρχισα και εγω και ειχα ενα σωρο προβληματα.
τελικα πηγα και εδωσα 85ευρω πηρα ενα DREMEL και καθαρισα.το εχω 4χρονια του εχω βγαλει την παναγια του και δεν ειπε κουβεντα.
τα αξιζει τα λεφτα του.

----------


## drPanos

+1 εγω πηρα ολο το σετ 300euro και τα εχει ολα μεσα... βασεις, οδηγους, και αλλα...! θα σου χαλανε συνεχεια αυτα των 15+ euro!

----------


## h@ris

> +1 εγω πηρα ολο το σετ 300euro και τα εχει ολα μεσα... βασεις, οδηγους, και αλλα...! θα σου χαλανε συνεχεια αυτα των 15+ euro!



Κάπου είδα ότι έχει το πράκτικερ τώρα όλο το σετ (νομίζω όχι τη βάση αλλά όλα τα άλλα) με 75 ευρώ...

----------


## tasosmos

Το προβλημα με τα κινεζικα που κυκλοφορουν τελευταια ειναι οτι τα τσοκ τους πανε μεχρι 1mm οποτε δεν μπορουν να πιασουν καλα τα 0,7-0,8 που χρησιμοποιουνται κυριως στα ηλεκτρονικα.

Θα πας σε μαγαζια με ειδη μοντελισμου κτλ. Εχουν διαφορα δραπανακια απο 10€ και πανω, παρε ενα σχετικα καλο με τσοκ τουλαχιστον μεχρι 0,5mm και καθαρισες.

Εγω εχω ενα minicraft των 25€ εδω και δυο χρονια και παρ'οτι του εχω αλλαξει τα φωτα ακομα παιζει μια χαρα.

----------


## lunatic

Πρόσφατα είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και τελικά, μετά απο ψάξιμο, βρήκα σε ένα μαγαζί στην οδό Αθηνάς (κοντά στο Μοναστηράκι στην πλατεία, σχετικά) ένα προσθετο τσοκ που το βάζω σε ένα μεγάλο τρυπάνι bosch που εχω και πιάνει άνετα τα 0,8mm τρυπανάκια που χρησιμοποιώ. Έκανε γύρω στα 3-4 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλα. Βέβαια δεν είναι και ότι πιο βολικό να έχεις ένα τρυπανι 5κιλά και να τρυπάς πλακετες αλλά την δουλειά μου την κάνω.

Δυστυχώς το μαγαζί δεν θυμάμαι ποιο ήταν, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να ρωτήσει σε μερικά στο μέρος που λεω, θα το βρεί.

----------


## drPanos

> Κάπου είδα ότι έχει το πράκτικερ τώρα όλο το σετ (νομίζω όχι τη βάση αλλά όλα τα άλλα) με 75 ευρώ...



εεε ναι εχει πεσει τωρα η τιμη.. εγω το ειχα παρει πριν απο 3-4 χρονια

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη κοιτα γιά Dreamel εδώ

http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/dremel-ergaleia.html

Πάντος εγώ πριν 1 χρονο ειχα παρει απο τα lidl ενα πολυεργαλειο parkside σε θήκη και μέ εξαρτήματα Γερμανικό,φορτιζομενο 9,6 volt 1000 mAh, 20 ευρά και δουλευει κανόνι .
To ειχα δει παλι πριν 2-3 μηνες στα lidl και ειχε 25 ευρώ.

----------


## badsak

> Παναγιώτη κοιτα γιά Dreamel εδώ
> 
> http://www.etools.gr/mikroergaleia/dremel-ergaleia.html
> 
> Πάντος εγώ πριν 1 χρονο ειχα παρει απο τα lidl ενα πολυεργαλειο parkside σε θήκη και μέ εξαρτήματα Γερμανικό,φορτιζομενο 9,6 volt 1000 mAh, 20 ευρά και δουλευει κανόνι .
> To ειχα δει παλι πριν 2-3 μηνες στα lidl και ειχε 25 ευρώ.



Το ιδιο ακριβως το ειδα χθες στα lidl ειχαν μεινει μερικα.

----------


## lastid

Και το δικό μου Dremel από Praktiker πριν 6-7 χρόνια το είχα πάρει νομίζω γύρω στα 40 Ευρώ.
Για να σφίξει η αρίδα δοκίμασε να τυλίξεις το τρυπανάκι με λίγο χαρτί - μία δύο βόλτες φτάνουν.

----------


## dikos

> Για να σφίξει η αρίδα δοκίμασε να τυλίξεις το τρυπανάκι με λίγο χαρτί - μία δύο βόλτες φτάνουν.



Σωστός :Rolleyes:

----------


## tzitzikas

το σκεφτικα με αλουμινοχαρτο αλλα που να χωρεσει χαρτι η αλουμινοχαρτο μεσα σε τρυπα 1mm και να μπει μαζι με το τρυπανι το αλουμινοχαρτο.

----------


## weather1967

Πάρε τότε ενα ρολό τεφλόν που βάζουν οι υδραυλικοί και τύλιξε 2 -3 βολτες πανω στο τρυπανι  :Wink:

----------


## WIZARD

> Πάρε τότε ενα ρολό τεφλόν που βάζουν οι υδραυλικοί και τύλιξε 2 -3 βολτες πανω στο τρυπανι



θα αρχισει να ,περιστρεφεται ,μολις βρει αντισταση.....
δεν θα κανει την δουλεια του,ετσι

----------


## weather1967

> θα αρχισει να ,περιστρεφεται ,μολις βρει αντισταση.....
> δεν θα κανει την δουλεια του,ετσι



Τότε μέ τό χαρτί θά κάνει περισσότερο καλύτερη δουλειά ?,πού μέ το σφίξιμο απλά θά σκιστεί.
Ας το δοκιμάσει ενα ρολο τεφλόν έχει 20 λεπτά και βλέπει .

----------


## tzitzikas

πετυχε βαζοντας απο 1 ζευγος των 3-4 συρματακια τα οποια εστριψα απο πολυκλωνο καλωδιο. καταφερα να τρυπισω 2 πλακετες ετσι

----------


## VaGyver

Πριν από μια βδομάδα πήγα στο Leroy Merlin της Πειραιώς (δίπλα στο Jumbo) και πήρα σε πλαστική μαύρη κασετίνα ένα δράπανο χειρός 220V, που ρυθμίζει στροφές, ακριβώς όπως είναι το dremel, μαζί με ένα σωρό εργαλεία (τρυπανάκια, μύτες για τρύπες, τρόχισμα, τροχοί για κόψιμο και άλλα) και αντάπτορες για διαφορετικού πάχου εργαλεία και όλο αυτό έκανε *16 ευρώ*.
Ναι, δεκαέξι ευρώ και είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλό.

Τώρα επιπρόσθετα πήρα με 2-3 ευρώ και έναν αντάπτορα που να δέχεται τρυπανάκια 0.8mm (ναι, και εγώ για πλακέτες το θέλω) και είμαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος.


Επίσης να σας πω ότι πλέον κάτι πλαστικά κουτάκια που τρύπησα (για μπουτονάκια, κυψέλες USB, οθόνες νοκια 3310 και άλλα) τα έκανα όλα με αυτό και τις έξτρα μύτες/εργαλεία που έχει (εντάξει συν λίγο λίμα με το χέρι).

Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα!!!

----------


## lastid

Ωραίο ακούγεται, μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία να κάνουμε όρεξη?

----------


## ptisi110

Εγω πάλι πήρα πέρσυ απο Αθηνάς ένα σετ μικροδράπανο σε βαλιτσάκι με όλα τα παρελκόμενα 40Ε και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα. Έχει και προέκταση με ντίζα για ψιλοδουλιές. Η δουλειά να γίνεται ...

----------


## sakis

ANTE .....NA TO ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ .....

ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΛΑΘΟς ΝΕΑΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΣΕΤΕ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ ..... Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΕ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ Η ΞΥΛΟ ....ΑΥΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΓΡΕΖΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΥΠΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΒΑΚΕΛΙΤΗΣ Η ΤΟ EPOXY  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ OYTE ΣΙΔΕΡΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΞΥΛΟ .... 

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΥ DREMEL ΕΧΟΥΝ ΨΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙΑ  ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ( ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΤΡΥΠΑΜΕ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ ) 

Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΔΟΝΤΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΦΡΕΖΑ  !!!!!!! ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΜΤΡΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ( ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ) 0,5 0,6 0,8 1,0 2,0 3,0 ΚΛΠ ΚΛΠ  ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΨΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ  ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΓΡΕΖΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΟΚΕΤΙΚΑ  ΚΟΒΕΙ ΤΟ EPOXY ΣΑΝ ΒΟΥΤΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙΑ  ΑΛΛΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΣΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ

ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟς ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2,8 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΦΙΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΝΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ DREMEL 

ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΣΑΚΟΥΛΗΣ


_Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με μικρά, και όχι κεφαλαία, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης.
__Στη "γλώσσα" του ίντερνετ, τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν οτι φωνάζεις.
_

----------


## weather1967

Σακούλη τα dreamel ομως εχουν και ρυθμιστή στροφών και παιζουμε εκει που βλεπουμε οτι γινετε καλα η δουλειά μας . :Wink:

----------


## sakis

μεγαλε .... η κακης ποιοτητας τρυπα που κανει το τρυπανι κατα κανονα δεν ειναι απο τις στροφες ...ειναι απο την γωνια που ειναι τροχισμενο το τρυπανι Δλδ τα τρυπανια σαν υλικο ειναι περιπου ολα τα ιδια ( hss κοβαλτια κλπ ) εκεινο που κανει την διαφορα και το να κποιο τρυπανι κανει για ξυλο μεταλο κλπ κλπ ειναι οι μοιρες που ειναι τροχισμενο ..... ταδε μοιρες σιδερο ταδε μοιρες  ατσαλι ταδε μοιρεσ αλουμινιο κλπ κλπ κλπ 

αυτα .....

----------


## weather1967

Ελα αρχηγέ,δέν αντιλέγω αλλα για ερασιτεχνικη χρήση κανουμε την δουλεια μας με απλα τρυπανακια,τώρα για επαγγελματικου τυπου κατασκευές ,εκει καλο ειναι να εφαρμοζετε η λυση που προτεινης,γιατι μια οδοντιατρικη φρεζα ..... δεν ειναι και οτι φτηνοτερο και αν καποιος φτιαχνει 3-6 πλακετες τον χρονο ,δεν ξερω το κατα ποσο μπορει να διαθεση αυτα τα χρηματα.
Σαν υποδειξη καλα τα λες και σωστά  :Smile:

----------


## sakis

λυπαμε αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ουτε το πνευμα τις αντιλογιας σου αλλα ουτε και αυτα που αναφερεις για το κοστος ......μια οδοντιατρικη φρεζα εχει 0,5 ευρω η απλη και η ακριβοτερη εχει 4,5 ευρω ....αυτη αν την αγορασεις θα κρατησει μια ζωη αν τρυπας μονο πλακκετες  αν τρυπας και σιδερα θα κρατησει 20 χρονια 

δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω

----------


## Ulysses

Για micro-εργασίες Dremel και σώθηκες...
Εχει πληθώρα εξαρτημάτων-εφαρμογών..
Το δεξί χέρι του ηλεκτρονικού (καθώς το αριστερό είναι το κολλητήρι Weller...)

----------


## babisko

Μπορεί να μας ενημερώσει σχετικά ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ (καθότι οδοντίατρος) πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν και αν είναι έτσι που τα λέει ο SAKIS

----------


## moutoulos

Ο Σάκις λέει κάτι πολύ σωστο ..., τα τρυπάνια ..., ας πούμε κοβαλτίου
αν πάρουμε να τρυπήσουμε πλακέτα, τοποθετημένα σε ένα τύπου DREMEL,
θα διαπιστώσουμε οτι "καίγονται" πολύ γρήγορα. Αυτό γιατί δεν αντέχουν
τις 5000σαλ-18000. Θέλουν το πολύ 500-1500σαλ.

Την άλλη λύση δεν την ξέρω, αλλά συνήθως οτι προτείνει καλό είναι ...

----------


## weather1967

> λυπαμε αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ουτε το πνευμα τις αντιλογιας σου αλλα ουτε και αυτα που αναφερεις για το κοστος ......μια οδοντιατρικη φρεζα εχει 0,5 ευρω η απλη και η ακριβοτερη εχει 4,5 ευρω ....αυτη αν την αγορασεις θα κρατησει μια ζωη αν τρυπας μονο πλακκετες αν τρυπας και σιδερα θα κρατησει 20 χρονια 
> 
> δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω



Σάκη κανενα πνευμα αντιλογίας ,συμφωνώ σου προειπα σε αυτα που λες ,απλα λεω οτι σε εναν ερασιτεχνη που κανει 3-6 πλακετες τον χρονο και να κανει και λιγο γρεζι η τρυπα δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος ,αυτο θελω να πω ,εσυ καλα τα λες και σωστα ,εγω ανοιγω με dreamel και με τρυπανακη κοβαλτιου με 500 700 στροφες περιπου και την κανω την δουλεια μου.

----------


## billtech

μπορεις να μας πεις απο που μπορουμε να τις προμιθευτουμε κιολας?
απο μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων?η εχει καποια συγκεκριμενα μαγαζια?

----------


## Mousakias

Dremel στο Praktiker

----------


## sakis

στο γουδη ας πουμε κοντα στο ΠΑιδων καθε γωνια εχει και μια εταιρια με οδοντιατρικα ...δοκιμαστε και τα λεμε ξανα

----------


## IOANNIS

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον σακη!!!! οι οδοντιατρικες φρεζες ειναι φοβερες.. με τις φρεζες αυτες κοβουμε το κακαλο της κατω γναθου, που ειναι παρα πολυ σκληρο, και το κοβη σαν βουτυρο που λεει και ο φιλος σακης, αρα τον βακελιτη η το epoxy το κοβει για πλακα!!!!! :Smile: 
τωρα το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο!!! με 3-4 ευρω (δηλ οσο κανει ενας καφες) περνεις μια καλη φρεζα, και την εχεις σχεδον μια ζωη...

----------


## staaronis3

Στο ΙΤΕ τρυπάνε τα ποντικάκια στο κεφάλι με οδοντιατρική φρέζα (0,5mm νομίζω) για να τους βάλουν καλώδια και να κάνουν μετρήσεις :P

IOANNIS που θα βρω εδώ στο ηράκλειο να πάω να πάρω;

----------


## tnt_tuner

τι dremel κ χαζομαρες..... δεν αντιλεγω ποιοτικο εργαλιο αλλα πανακριβο!!!!
το καλιτερο εργαλειο το πειρε ο weather1967 που δν εχει κ καλωδια...
εγω πηρα ενα 150w 11-35.000 σαλ ηλεκτρονικα ρηθμιζομενες γυρω στα 15 ευρω απο το carrefour κ ειανι κ μαρκα carrefour made in china αλλα το εργαλιο τασπαει

απο κει κ περα αυτο που λεει ο sakis δεν ειναι για το δραπανακι σας αλλα για το τριπανακι που χρησιμοποιηται κ τα οδοτριατικα εραλια πραγματι στην προκημενη περιπτωση κανουν καλητερη δουλεια
αποκει κ περα ο καθενας δουλεευει οπως τον βολευει πχ εγω δεν εχω δικαμου τετια τριπανακια... τρυπαω συχνοτερα αλλα υλικα οποτε επενδισα τα 3-4 ευρο μου σε πολυ καλησ ποιοτητας κοβαλτιου-τιτανιου(τα οποια αντεχουν τρελες στροφες αν τα και τε κατι λαθος κανεται..) κ στις πλακετες το κανω μ αυτο γιατι δν τρελενομε να παρω απο τα αλλα....
οπως την βρηκει ο καθενας :Wink: 
το αλλο που ρωτησε στην αρχη ο tzitzikas η σκιτζολυση ειναι το θερμοσυστελομενο κ η κανονικη να περει αλλο τσοκ οπως ειπανε κ αλλοι νορητερα δν ειναι κ πολυ ακρυβο!

το μυστικο για φτηνα κ καλης ποιοτητας εργαλεια κ ειδικα εξαρτηματα ειναι να πηγενεται σε μαγαζια π εχουν πραματα βοιμηχανιας... ξερεται για επαγκελαματικες φρεζες, τορνους κτλ

----------


## IOANNIS

> Στο ΙΤΕ τρυπάνε τα ποντικάκια στο κεφάλι με οδοντιατρική φρέζα (0,5mm νομίζω) για να τους βάλουν καλώδια και να κάνουν μετρήσεις :P
> 
> IOANNIS που θα βρω εδώ στο ηράκλειο να πάω να πάρω;



εδω στο ηρακλειο εχει το ΣΥΝΟΑ, που ειναι στο στενακι του ταχυδρομειου στην πλατεια κορναρου, και εχει αλλο εναν τον μουρτζακη, που πουλαει τετοια ειδη, αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να σου πω που ακριβως ειναι. 
παντος αμα θελεις στειλε μου με pm το τηλ σου, και αμα εχεις χρονο, μπορουμε να παμε μαζι!

----------


## electroshocked

Ποιο είναι το πιο κατάλληλο πάχος που πρέπει να έχει το τρυπανάκι (ή η φρέζα) για να μην δυσκολεύονται τα εξαρτήματα να τοποθετηθούν στην πλακέτα αλλά και να μην κολυμπάνε;

Χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία (είμαι "νιούφης" ακόμα!) η λύση που προτείνει ο sakis μου φαίνεται πιο σωστή.
Ακόμα και 1 πλακέτα τον χρόνο να φτιάχνεις, τι είναι 4 ευρώ αν κρατάει για πάντα και γίνεται πιο σωστή δουλειά;

----------


## tasosmos

Εξαρταται απο το εξαρτημα, το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι 0,7-0,8mm για αντιστασεις 1/4W, σχετικα μικρους πυκνωτες κτλ. 
Αν δεις datasheet αναγραφουν παχος ακροδεκτων παντα.

----------


## weather1967

Σημερα ειδα οτι την αλλη Πεμπτη 5 Νοεμβριου τα lidl φερνουν ενα πολυεργαλειο με 20 ευρω με μετασχηματιστη 12 volt 

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...iskeuixaraksis

Eπισης το λεγομενο τριτο χερι με μεγενθυντικο φακο με 3 ευρώ

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...thintikosfakos

Και ηλεκτρικο κολητηρη με βαση με κροκοδειλακια, μια μυτη ,λιγο κολληση, 10 ευρώ 

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages...trikokoliitiri

Και διαφορα αλλα εργαλειοθηκες,κατσαβιδια κ.τ.λ

Ημερα των ηλεκτρονικων η Πεμπτη για τα lidl  :Biggrin:

----------


## staaronis3

Tο μεγενθυτικό φακό τον έχω πετύχει στο praktiker και στο άτομο αλλά δεν τον πηρα τελικα :'( :'( :'(

Είχαμε στο εργαστήριο έναν τέτοιο και αν και δεν είχε τον μεγενθυτικό φακό (γιατί κάποιο καλό παιδάκι το βούτηξε), όλο το υπόλειπο ήταν πολύ πρακτικό για να σου κρατάει μικρές πλακέτες και να κολάς.

----------


## weather1967

> Tο μεγενθυτικό φακό τον έχω πετύχει στο praktiker και στο άτομο αλλά δεν τον πηρα τελικα :'( :'( :'(
> 
> Είχαμε στο εργαστήριο έναν τέτοιο και αν και δεν είχε τον μεγενθυτικό φακό (γιατί κάποιο καλό παιδάκι το βούτηξε), όλο το υπόλειπο ήταν πολύ πρακτικό για να σου κρατάει μικρές πλακέτες και να κολάς.



Σταμάτη το καλυτερο τριτο χερι ειναι το χειροποιητο ,χωρις να θελω να ευλογησω τα γενια μου (που δεν εχω βεβαια  :Biggrin: )γιατι το μισο σχεδιο με τα μανταλακια ειναι του καλου φιλου Kωστα (Galiniths),και το αλλο μισο δικο μου με τα κροκοδειλακια.
Απο τοτε που το εφτιαξα κολλαω κονεκτορες με πολυ ανεση με το μεγαλο μανταλο για χαρτιά ,και γενικα πολυ πρακτικα και για βισματα rca τα μανταλακια και οχι μονο .
Πλατια επιφανεια ξυλου που δεν σκαμπαζει να πεσει αριστερα η δεξια η πλακετα οταν απο την μια εχεις το κολητηρη και απο την αλλη τραβας για να βγει το ηλεκτρονικο εξαρτημα,αν δεν χρησιμοποιης τρομπα αποκολλησης

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...g-station.html

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ οταν έφτιαχνα τις πρώτες μου πλακέτες επειδή είχα καινούριο γραφείο τότε κολούσα πανω σε ένα μακρόστενο ξύλο για να μην κάψω το γραφείο.
Μετά όμως επειδή δε μπορούσα να ξετυλίγω κόληση ενώ κολούσα βίδωσα 2 βιδες πάνω στο ξύλο στην τρύπα που έχει το καρούλι.
Και μια φορά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να κολήσω κάτι εύκολα (δε θυμάμαι τι) βίδωσα πάνω στο ξύλο μια βίδα, και πάνω της έδεσα ενα κροκοδιλάκι. Με είχε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ αυτό.
Πάντως είναι ταλεπωρία να προσπαθείς να κολήσεις βύσμα σε καλώδιο και να μην έχεις κάτι να σου κρατάει το καλώδιο και το βύσμα σταθερά.
Θυμάμαι πριν κανα 6άμινο που κολούσα 5απολικά XLR για τα φώτα. Μου χε βγει η πίστη :P

----------


## weather1967

Πηγα τελικα στα lidl τωρα το απογευμα ,και το μονο που μου εκανε κλικ να παρω ηταν τα εξαρτηματα του πολυεργαλειου 100 εξαρτηματα 5 ευρω ,τωρα απο ποιοτητα με 5 ευρω δεν ξερω τι θα λενε  :Biggrin: 
Και ενα σετ ηλεκτρολογου το λεει με 7 ευρω και περιεχει μια πρεσα και διαφορα ενωσεις καλωδιων,ειχα τετοιο αλλα μου εκανε κλικ η πρεσα την ειδα καπως καλυτερη ποιοτητα τουλαχιστον τα χερουλια της :Smile:

----------


## jimnaf

Η λύση είναι απλή πάρε ένα στοκ για dremel και καθάρισες  :Wink:  
*Πρόσεξε μόνο να κάνει η βόλτα* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11426

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Πηγα τελικα στα lidl τωρα το απογευμα ,και το μονο που μου εκανε κλικ να παρω ηταν τα εξαρτηματα του πολυεργαλειου 100 εξαρτηματα 5 ευρω ,τωρα απο ποιοτητα με 5 ευρω δεν ξερω τι θα λενε 
> Και ενα σετ ηλεκτρολογου το λεει με 7 ευρω και περιεχει μια πρεσα και διαφορα ενωσεις καλωδιων,ειχα τετοιο αλλα μου εκανε κλικ η πρεσα την ειδα καπως καλυτερη ποιοτητα τουλαχιστον τα χερουλια της




χαχαχαχα το ίδια είχα παρει κ εγώ Δημήτρη πριν από ένα χρόνο και κάτι ...από τα lidl....μόνο που το σετ ηλεκτρολόγου το είχαν αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 3-4 ευρώ...
το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε από τα εξαρτήματα πολυεργαλείο είναι η σιδερένιες βούρτσες..κάθε εφαρμογή που θα κάνεις...θα βγάζεις αρκετά συρματάκια από την μπλούζα σου!!κ συνιστώ να φοράς γυαλιά....

επίσεις αυτό το τσοκ που λέει ο jimnaf είναι πολύ χρήσιμο....το είχα πάρει μαζί με το dremel...

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Πήρα το τρυπάνι από το LIDL καλό σε γενικές γραμμές , αλλά για μένα θέλει κάποιες αλλαγές που θα τις κάνω .
.Το μπουτον που κομπλάρει το τσοκ για αλλαγή εξαρτήματος πατιέται πολύ εύκολα με αποτέλεσμα όταν το δουλεύω σaν στυλό να πατιέται (με όλα τα επακόλουθα ) .
 . Ο ρυθμιστή στροφών καλός , αλλά δεν γίνετε κάθε φορά που το δουλεύω να το ρυθμίζω .χρειάζεται ο διακόπτης ON/OFF  να είναι ανεξάρτητος .
. και τρίτο το έχω κάνει και στο παλιό τριπανάκη , θα το κάνω και σε αυτό .
Τοποθετώ μπροστά δίπλα στο μπουτον του τσόκ ένα μικρό μπουτον και με σχετικό κύκλωμα το ενεργοποιώ (ON/OFF)  με το δάκτυλο .

----------


## weather1967

Χτές τελικα το Lidl του Περιστεριου δεν το ειχε αυτο το πολυεργαλειο,και σημερα πηγα σε αλλο Lidl και του ειχαν μεινη 2 κομματια και το αγορασα.
Παναγιώτη έκανα την προίκα μου απο τα Lidl  :Lol: 
Nαι εξυπακουεται παντα προστατευτικα γυαλια οταν δουλευουμαι τετοια εργαλεια .
Φιλε Σισκάκη θα συμφωνησω για τον διακοπτη οντως ειναι λιγο μπελας να το κλεινης και μετα να ξαναρυθμιζεις παλι στροφες ,αλλα για το αλλο με το διακοπτη που μανταλωνη η καστάνια για μενα προσωπικα δεν τιθεται θεμα ,ετσι και αλλιως εχει κατι σαν οδηγο απο εκει που το πιανεις οταν θες να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν στυλο,βεβαια του καθενος η αποψη σεβαστη οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας.
To ωραιο ειναι οτι ο ρυθμιζομενος διακοπτης εχει πανω μετα το off το 5 που σημαινει 5000 στροφες και ουκ το καθεξης μεχρι τις 20.000 στροφες
Εχει μετασχηματιστη 12 volt 1 Αmper
Παιρνει τρυπανακια μεχρι 3 mm,και εχει και καποια εξαρτηματα μεσα στην συσκευασια,και ειναι πολυ ελαφρύ.
Παραθετω και μερικες φωτος

----------


## JOHNY+

Ωραια ειναι τα κινεζικα αλλα μετα δεν βρισκεις ευκολα τσοκ . 
Εγω που ρωτησα παλιοτερα σε ενα μαγαζι που πουλαει μικροδραπανα μου ειχε πει υπαρχουν δυο ειδη αυτα που το βιδωμα της κεφαλης τους ειναι ευρωπαικου τυπου και τα αλλα που το βιδωμα τους ειναι κινεζικου τυπου .
Αμα ειναι ευρωπαικου τυπου μπορεις να βαλεις τσοκ απο dremel και εξαρτηματα dremel , γιατι και το dremel εχει κεφαλη ευρωπαικου τυπου .

Παντος το dremel σε σχεση με τις αλλες μαρκες ειναι σαν την μερα με την νυχτα . μπορεις να βαλεις μου φαινεται τρυπανακι μεχρι 0,4 mm με το μικροτερο τσοκ , αλλα παιρνει και ρυθμιζομενο τσοκ δικης του μαρκας και πρεπει να γινεται να βαλεις και μικροτερα . 
To τρυπανακι ειναι τελειως σταθερο . 
Μπορεις να βαλεις και σε κινεζικου τυπου βεβαια τετειο τρυπανακι με ρυθμιζομενο τσοκ μπροστα στην κεφαλη .

Εγω πιστευω αξιζει να δωσεις πιο πολλα χρηματα στην αρχη και να εχεις ενα καλο εργαλειο , παρα να παρεις κατι πιο φτηνο και μετα να ψαχνεις να βρεις τσοκ και εξαρτηματα .
Το καλο με την dremel ειναι οτι εχει μια μεγαλη σειρα με τα εξαρτηματα.

Δημητρη μεγια το νεο εργαλειο , οπως το βλεπω στην πρωτη φωτογραφια μου φενεται οτι η κεφαλη του ειναι ευρωπαικου τυπου γιατι φενεται πιο στενη απο τα αλλα.

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα Χρήστο και ευχαριστώ ,πολυ σημαντικες λεπτoμερειες ειναι αυτες που μας λες ,ειχα παρει παλι πριν κανα χρονο απο τα lidl την ιδια μαρκα εργαλειο ,αλλα επαναφορτιζομενο με μπαταρια 9,6 volt ,και τωρα αποφασισα να παρω και με ρευμα εστω μεσω μετασχηματιστη για να μην εχω προβλημα αυτονομιας σε μια χρονοβορα εργασια ,παντως εχω μεινη ευχαριστημενος βεβαια για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση δεν το δουλευω και καθε μερα,αλλα εχω κανει διαφορα με αυτο 
Εβγαλα δυο φωτος κοντινες να δεις την κεφαλη και τα τσοκ που εχει set με τα εξαρτηματα,για να δεις αν ειναι Ευρωπαικου η Κινεζικου τυπου ,εχει διαφορα τσοκ σε ανοιγμα και παιρνει stadar και τρυπανακη 0,4 mm 
Παντως πουθενα δεν βλεπω να γραφει made in china παρα βλεπω την φιρμα Copernass Parkside και να λεει Germany τωρα το ποσο Germany ειναι αυτο μονο το ιδιο το γνωριζει  :Lol: .

Nα συμφωνησω οτι τα dreamel ειναι κορυφη του ειδους ,και σαφως με μεγαλυτερη ισχύ ,και ροπή εννοειται ,απλα αυτα ειναι για πιο λεπτοδουλεια απο οτι εχω καταλαβει .

----------


## weather1967

Οντως πολυ ευκολο και πρακτικο το τσοκ που εδειξε ο Δημητρης 
Μια ερώτηση αυτο οταν βαζεις ενα εξαρτημα μεσα το σφιγεις με κλειδί ? η με το χερι ? 

http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremeloc...15&prod_id=215

http://elektronik.gr/eshop/index.php...ducts_id=17505

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Παιδια το πηρα κι εγω το συγκεκριμενο απο το lidl 
ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο, και δεν ειναι κινεζικο, το τσοκ του
ειναι ευρωπα'ι'κου τυπου δοκιμασα και ενα αυτοματο τσοκ
απο dremale και το παιρνει λουκουμι. 
Αφου να φανταστειτε το πρωι τα ραφια στο lidl ηταν γεματα, 
και το απογευμα πηγε ενασ φιλος να παρει 
και δεν υπηρχε ουτε ενα... τα σηκωσαν ολα...  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

:Biggrin:  Ετσι Γιώργο οποιος προλαβε-προλαβε καλοριζικο 
Ωραια εφοσον ειναι Ευρωπαικου τυπου παιρνει ανετα και το αυτοματο τσοκ του dreamel.

----------


## babisko

Δημήτρη, χρησιμοποιώ το αυτόματο τσοκ του dremel και το σφίγγω με το χέρι, δεν χρειάστηκα κλειδί μέχρι τώρα. Σφίγγει καλά μόνο με το χέρι, τουλάχιστον σε μικρά τρυπανάκια που χρησιμοποιώ (0,8 - 1,2 χιλιοστών).

----------


## weather1967

Σε ευχαριστω Μπαμπη για την απαντηση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ ψιλά τρυπανάκια 0,5mm-0,7mm (για πλακέτες φυσικά) στην Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ ψιλά τρυπανάκια 0,5mm-0,7mm (για πλακέτες φυσικά) στην Θεσσαλονίκη?



 
Σήμερα αγόρασα   τρυπανάκια  0,8  απέναντι απο το θεαγέννειο ( κασσαπίδης λίγο πιο κάτω )  δεξιά πάς για θεαγένειο είσοδο αυτό ακριβώς  αριστερά  έχει αρκετά πράγματα  πήρα και ένα κώνο για διάνυξη τρυπών διάμετρο μαχ 2.5cm επίσης έχει βίδες βιδάκια ότι θές ......

Τα περισσότερα τα αγοράζω απο εκεί γιατί απλά με βολεύει η τοποθεσία .

----------


## ALAMAN

0,8mm έχω κι εγώ και δεν με βολεύει.  :Sad: 
Οι πλακέτες που φτιάχνω συνήθως έχουν pad με διάμετρο 2mm και διάμετρο τρύπας 0,6mm. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ 0,8mm τρυπανάκι και ο χαλκός του pad φαγώνετε πολύ και φαίνετε άσχημα. Εκτός αυτού κατα την αποκόληση καμιά φορά φεύγει και ολόκληρο το pad.  :Tongue2: 
Αυτά που διάβασα σε προηγούμενα ποστ για την οδοντιατρική φρέζα ισχύουν? Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τέτοιο εργαλείο σε πλακέτα?
Επίσης εδώ και καιρό ψάχνω να βρώ κανένα καλό αντίστοιχο δράπανο της dremel σχετικά φθηνό αλλά δεν έχω βρεί τίποτα!  :Crying: 
Μπορώ να βρώ κανένα φθηνό στην Θεσσαλονίκη?

----------


## JIM_6146B

επίσης έχω πάρει απο εδώ 

http://www.kleopatraelectronics.gr/products.php?id=442


αυτά  τα τρυπανάκια 


http://www.velleman.eu/distributor/p...g=en&id=350384


απλός πήρα και 0.8 μπόλικα   γιατί τα σπάω  τρυπάω με δραπανοκατσάβιδο  :Lol:  .... μου ξερένεται το χερι  .... :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Σήμερα πήγα στα μαγαζιά για να βρώ δράπανα χειρός για τα μικρά μου τρυπανάκια!
Δυστηχώς όμως δεν βρήκα κάτι αξιόλογο καθώς μπορστά δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν τρυπανάκια μικρότερα απο 2mm περίπου!
Υποψιάζομαι οτι και τα dremel είναι περίπου το ίδιο!
Ξέρετε πού μπορώ να βρώ κανένα τσόκ στην Θεσσαλονίκη, για να βάζω τρυπανάκια εως 0,5mm ?
Τουλάχιστον να το δοκιμάσω πρώτα στο μεγάλο δράπανο που έχω (για τοίχο) και μετά να πάω να πάρω το άλλο, έτσι ώστε να είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα μπορέσω να κουμπώσω μικρά τρυπανάκια πάνω.

----------


## akir

Με το μεγάλο δράπανο χρειάζεσαι και καλή βάση (σταθερή)
γιατί αλλιώς τα μικρά τρυπανάκια σπάνε σαν οδοντογλυφίδες.

αλλά και τρυπάνι μικρό να πάρεις, να κοιτάξεις να έχει καλή
βάση για σταθερό τρύπημα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Τι έχω παρατηρήση :


α) Το τρυπανάκι το ακουμπάω και μετά δείνω κίνηση στο δράπανο και η διάτρηση είναι στο σημείο που θέλω ... ΟΚ

β) Οταν το τρυπανάκι γυρίζει , το ακουμπάω στην πλακέτα και πάω να τρυπήσω δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τρυπήσω εκεί που θέλω δηλ. τρυπάω εκεί που δεν θέλω και αν είναι όι διάδρομοι σε πάχος μικρή  άστα ..


Σε λειτουργία του τρυπανιου 0.8 χιλ να τρυπάς τρύπα εκεί που θές τρυπάει κανείς αν ΝΑΙ πώς ?


Υπάρχει μικρή συσκευή με μοχλό και δράπανο για αυτήν την δουλειά δηλ. σε λειτουργία να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τρυπάς πλακέτα ???

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το μεγάλο δράπανο χωρίς βάση και είναι πολύ κουραστικό!
Για να "πέσει" το τρυπανάκι ακριβώς στο κέντρο του pad κάνω όλες τις τρύπες 0,6mm και τρυπάω με τρυπανάκι 0,8mm έτσι ώστε με την επαφή και την περιστροφική ταχύτητα να πάει να "κάτσει" ακριβώς στο κέντρο του pad.
Και πάλι όμως το πρόβλημα είναι το βάρος του μεγάλου δραπάνου!
Χρειάζομαι κάτι πιο μικρό και ελαφρύ!
Αυτά τα μικρά όμως δεν παίρνουν λεπτό τρυπανάκι... τί γίνετε? και δεν ξέρω που μπορώ να βρώ τσόκ!
Θα δοκιμάσω όμως με οδοντριατρική φρέζα, που όπως παρατήρησα σε προηγούμενα ποστ είναι ότι πρέπει για τα φύλλα epoxy.
Στην Θεσσαλονίκη πού μπορώ να βρώ οδοντιατρικές φρέζες?

----------


## otakis

ακρίβεια στα τρυπήματα υπάρχει μονάχα με δράπανο σε βάση.

αλλιώς με ένα σουβλί κάντε ένα "κέντημα" στο σημείο τρυπήματος (κάτι σαν πόντα δήλα δη) για να μπορέσει το τρυπανάκι να "κάτσει" κ να μη γλυστρήσει.

το μεγάλο δράπανο εκτός από κουραστικό, σπάει πολύ εύκολα τα ψιλά τρυπάνια.

που ακούσατε όμως ότι τα τύπου Dremel δε δουλεύουνε με ψιλά τρυπανάκια?
όλα -ακόμη κ τα κινέζικα- συνοδεύουνται από δύο ή τρεις φωλιές (από τουλάχιστον 0.5 έως 3.2 ή 3.5 mm - http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremeloc...16&prod_id=214).

μεγάλη ευκολία είναι το -λίγο ακριβό- ταχυτσόκ της Dremel (http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremeloc...15&prod_id=215), που απ' όσο ξέρω βιδώνει σε όλα τα τύπου Dremel.

υπάρχουνε επίσης στην αγορά τρυπάνια κοβαλτίου ή αντίστοιχα με χοντρό στέλεχος (2 ή 2.5mm) για cnc κλπ μηχανές (http://www.velleman.eu/images/products/1/drillset1.jpg).

----------


## billtech

και χωρις βαση μπορειτε.
αν στη σχεδιαση εκει που θα βγει η τρυπα μενει ενα πολυ μικρο κενο 18mils περιπου τοτε το τριπανακι εγκωβιζετε στο κενο αυτο και βγαινει η τρυπα ακριβωσ στο σωστο σημειο.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Τι κατεβάζει το μυαλό .....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Q_6-cRua4"]YouTube- Cut your PCB using a stool and Dremel Mini Saw[/ame]


Το τρύπημα μου έχει γίνει άγχος  :Sad: 
καμιά κατασκευή για τρύπημα ? 
επιδεί δεν βλέπομαι  καλά να έχει και μεγενθυτικό φακό ? Υπάρχει ?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

:Biggrin:  ωραιο κολπο ο μαγκας!

----------


## JIM_6146B

Δετε τι άλλο βρήκα 

http://www.instructables.com/id/PCB-...d-Door-Hinges/

με τρώει να το κάνω ......

----------


## weather1967

Παιδια χωρις να ειμαι fan των Lidl ,προς θεου μην φανει σαν διαφημηση,ψωνιζω απο εκει μονο αν δω τιποτα καλο απο προσφορες σε εργαλεια,απλα ειμαι γραμμενος στα newsletters και θελω να ενημερωσω οτι την Δευτερα 30 Νοεμβριου εχει διαφορα εργαλεια ,που ισως ενδιαφερουν συναδελφους.

Προσωπικα μου εκανε κλικ μια απλη βαση δραπανου με 14 ευρω

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages....vasitripanion

Ενα σετ ποτηροτρυπανα 6 τεμαχια φ22-φ73 mm,ιδανικα για ανοιγματα τρυπας οργανων κ.τ.λ στις κατασκευες μας σε αλουμινιο κ.τ.λ 15 ευρω.
Που εξω τα βρισκεις 15 ευρω το λιγοτερο το ενα ,τωρα απο ποιοτητα δεν ξερω τι ειναι .

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages....potirotripana

Kαι ενα γωνιακο τσοκ τρυπανιου 10 ευρω

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages....p.gonikaotsok

Και γενικα εδω ειναι το φυλλαδιο με τα υπολοιπα 

http://www.lidl.gr/gr/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091130.index

ΥΓ : Αν θεωρειτε σαν διαφημηση ,σαφως και μπορουν να το διαγραψουν οι moderators.Και παρακαλω να με ενημερωσουν να μην ξαναστειλω κατι παρομοιο.
Ευχαριστω

----------

